# Spring - summer coyote hunting



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anybody out there have any success from the months of March to June? If so what calls do you try? I have tried in the summer but never have any luck. Just seeing if you guys know something I dont.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's a little difficult and pointless unless you're doing ADC work to be killing coyotes during late spring, summer. With gas prices the way they are, you're better off saving your fuel and time than trying to mess with coyotes. Summer time calling with medium to tall crops are impossible. Most ADC guys that take care of coyotes during this period, rely mainly on traps and snares to pick them up.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I would hunt pasture land so tall grass isnt in the equation


----------



## anyuta34i (Mar 25, 2011)

When the 5morning arrived new york asian escort the Druids would give new york asian escorts a piece of wood new york escort from their fires to each family，then they would take them home to start new cooking fires.These ,new york escorts fires would keep the homes warm and free from evil


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Last year I used a fawn distress, and had an mp3 player with a tugging of a barbed wire fence in the back ground. I am pretty sure it came from Varmint Al's web site. Anyway, I tried it just to see what would happen. Got one to come to within 150 yards, and I shut it off because I wasn't "hunting", just testing this home made e-caller.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We can hunt from tree stand hereso tall crops isn't to much of an issue. I like to use fawn bleats and pups in trouble calls.
I don't hunt them away from home much in the summer months myself. But after nearly a year of not hearing any in the area they have started howling in the evenings again real close. So close in fact they get my dogs going nuts and I have started to carry a hand gun again when the dogs and I go on our daily walks thru the woods and fields.
Just miniutes ago I heard them howling, sounding like on the edge of the road. Have never heard them duringthe day before.

 Al


----------

